# Wooden Lobster / Crab Traps



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm renovating one of the rooms in my house to be a nautical theme. We're looking at either a Cape Cod or Key West theme, but either way I want to build off some ideas I saw in the Florida Keys and build shelving and picture frames out of old crab or lobster traps to give it that rustic seaside feel.

Has anybody made anything with this? Where could I find some without paying a ridiculous amount? 

Any ideas or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I would imagine wooden lobster traps would be a hard find? I don't know. Sounds cool though. 
Let us know what you do.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a source in Maine..
http://www.downeastnauticalsalvage.com/traps.htm

>>side note>> Years ago, when wooden traps were the standard, a friend of mine had a shop that produced them.. I had him frame one up & I sanded the crap out of it, spar varnished it then he tied the heads in, stuck an old bait bag & buoy inside & we finished it off with a nice glass top for a coffee table. It came out real nice.. It was a gift for my brother in CT.. The day after Christmas I stopped by to see how he liked it. Well he was more than pleased with it but the down side was... The damn cat kept getting trapped & yowling in the middle of the night..
Just be aware of this contingency!!
..Jon..


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE (Sep 13, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> Here's a source in Maine..
> http://www.downeastnauticalsalvage.com/traps.htm
> 
> >>side note>> Years ago, when wooden traps were the standard, a friend of mine had a shop that produced them.. I had him frame one up & I sanded the crap out of it, spar varnished it then he tied the heads in, stuck an old bait bag & buoy inside & we finished it off with a nice glass top for a coffee table. It came out real nice.. It was a gift for my brother in CT.. The day after Christmas I stopped by to see how he liked it. Well he was more than pleased with it but the down side was... The damn cat kept getting trapped & yowling in the middle of the night..
> ...


That's awesome Jon LOL. Thanks for the site, the price isn't so bad there.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> Here's a source in Maine..
> http://www.downeastnauticalsalvage.com/traps.htm
> 
> but the down side was... The damn cat kept getting trapped & yowling in the middle of the night..
> ...


Laughing, laughing, laughing!!!

Thanks JT


----------

